# Albino Goldfisch!



## Schubi (13. Juli 2006)

Mein größter __ Goldfisch, ca. 15cm, lebt seit kurzem in meinem neuen Gartenteich mit meiner neuen Fischgruppe die aus kleinen  Schubis und kleinen Koi´s. (4cm)
Alles gut, Fische sind quicklebendig und Fressen normal, also nix schlimmes. 
Was ich wissen möchte ist warum mein Goldfisch so nach und nach immer Weisser wird. Geht schon länger so. Kann aber nix negatives feststellen. 

Muss ich benuruhigt sein?


armin


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Albino  Goldfisch!*

Hallo Armin,

das ist bei Goldfischen völlig normal.

Manche verlieren Ihre Farbe und werden ganz weiß, ist aber keine Krankheit etc.

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion, es gibt viele User hier im Forum mit dem "Problem"


----------



## Dr.J (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Albino  Goldfisch!*

Hallo Armin,

mach Dir keine Sorgen. Es gibt auch weisse Goldfische. Ich habe davon 2 Stück. Der eine war vorher braun, der andere rot. Goldfische verändern sich ständig. Alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Schubi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Albino  Goldfisch!*

Ja, hab da wohl vorschnell gefragt. hab schon gesehen. 

Danke trotzdem! 

armin


----------

